
Keyblog.io: Cryptographically-Proven blogging with keybase.io - adn
https://www.keyblog.io
======
ddworken
For anyone curious, you can easily host html, css, and javascript on KBFS
without too much extra work. See dworken.keybase.pub/blog/index.html. (See
[https://dworken.keybase.pub/blog/posts/website-hosting-
with-...](https://dworken.keybase.pub/blog/posts/website-hosting-with-kbfs/)
for information on setting this up with Nikola on Linux)

~~~
myggan
Sad that the linked blog post doesn't work :(
[https://www.keyblog.io/adnissen](https://www.keyblog.io/adnissen)

And then 2min after my post it did, everyone happy again!

